# dwa licence



## devilchildsmum (Jan 7, 2009)

i've been told its so easy to get one of these that a complete novice could get one....... :bash: please tell me someones pulling my leg??


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

devilchildsmum said:


> i've been told its so easy to get one of these that a complete novice could get one....... :bash: please tell me someones pulling my leg??



Not pulling your leg..... aslong as you pass the vet inspection and you have a very basic knowledge your good to go.!

(in my area anyways)


----------



## devilchildsmum (Jan 7, 2009)

surely you need some sort of training? otherwise any idiot with a bit of money can get a dangerous animal?


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

If whoever getting it is hoping to live more than a few minutes, then training is a good idea!!


Sadly its not a requirement for a DWAL, so literally if you have a suitable room setup and the vet thinks you know what your doing (most of them havent got a clue anyway) and you can pay for the licence in your area - then even if your a complete :censor: yes, you will get yourself a DWAL... 

Depressing isnt it


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Well I don't know about other areas or if these people have actually applied for licenses but in my county, my vet very much knows what he's talking about - is fair, but strict. He won't tolerate any wallies and he WILL ask what experience do you have, what safety protocols do you have, how much do you really know? You have to have double safety glass and secure enclosures in a secure room.

I get tired of people saying vet inspectors don't have a clue, I think it's rude and untrue. It may be true that certain areas don't have experienced vet inspectors and that's fair enough - if you have specific experience with one in a specific area then by all means post away. The one for my County is well respected, experienced and knowledgeable.

I have said it before and I will say it again - the flaw with DWA is that it is a postcode lottery. It can be hugely hard to get one in one postcode, then 2 miles away - very easy. It really does vary hugely from county to county.

The DWA act cannot be greatly flawed, considering since it's implementation, not a single death has been caused by a DWA reptile. If it was that easily accessed to every idiot who fancied a cobra, I'm sure those stats would be more worrying.


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

The one thing I like about the DWA is it protects the public not the keeper.
If a DWA gets attacked or killed by one of his captives thats his fault but he isn't hurting anyone else.

It is a surprisingly sensible bit of legislation for our nanny state country.


----------



## sallyconyers (Mar 21, 2008)

The vet near me is an inspector for DWA and he checks to make sure the enclosures are adequate but doesn't really know alot about the animals (he's no rep specialist). But I suppose its only the licencesed person that is going to get damaged as the animals are in secure enclosures.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> Not pulling your leg..... aslong as you pass the vet inspection and you have a very basic knowledge your good to go.!
> 
> (in my area anyways)


You haven’t met the vet yet Declan; I assure you she will fire some hard questions at you! 

I was sweating!

She also has experience with asian elapids, we were discussing the tragic death of _Joe Slowinski_.

Another think to remember guys is many of your councils and vets will contact Paul Rowley and prepare themselves before they visit, then you can guarantee they will have a clear frame of mind about the species you intend to keep.

Quite rightly as many of you clearly state, you do not need experience to keep a venomous snake and there is no legal requirement, but do you really think they will allow you to keep a high-end elapid if you have no experience.

My first was an eyelash viper. (And no before anybody asks im not going into the topic of which is best for a first snake, it gets boring).


Dave


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

so before you apply make sure you find out what paul rowleys favourite drink is lol


----------



## devilchildsmum (Jan 7, 2009)

i really commend you guys for keeping them, i would never have the balls, confidence or trust in my own ability to keep a DWA. just a shame that all the hard work you guys put in to doing it is being jepordised by how easy it is to get a licence meaning any idiot with a bit of money could be allowed to keep them. from what i've read on the price lists, its about hundred quid in my area to get a licence, and all i'd have to do basically is read up on the speicies i wanted to keep, apparently i wouldnt need any "hands on" experiance, so long as i look like i know what im talking about. its such a shame really, as a few idiots with a bit of money could spoil it for so many genuine, caring (and very very brave) people.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

pythondave82 said:


> You haven’t met the vet yet Declan; I assure you she will fire some hard questions at you!
> 
> we were discussing the tragic death of _Joe Slowinski_.



You're right, i aint met the vet yet, so don't really have the right to say..


Was Joe the fella that got bitten by the Krait, used to do alot of work in Burma


----------

